# Coccidia and RAW diet



## SarahFair (Mar 9, 2017)

We picked our 8wk old puppy up from the breeder Monday. 
Today (Thursday) I had a vet appointment scheduled for 10 am but had to change to 8 because within a couple hours the pup went from normal to throwing up and lethargic. 

Tests came back with a heavy load of coccidia.
Vet said she couldn't have picked it up while with me because the time frame is off. 
The breeder had a fecal done on March 1st which came back negative for everything. 
No other puppy is showing signs.  
She still has two with her that are being delivered early next week and just sent fecals off to the vet. 

The breeder raises chickens, rabbits, and goats to feed her dogs a raw diet.
I asked her if the puppies could have eaten any of their poop and she said no because they are all pinned and cooped and the pups had supervision while outside..

It made me wonder if dogs can get  coccidia from eating an infected rabbit, chicken, goat, deer, etc?


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 9, 2017)

I think most coccidia varieties are pretty much species specific but not all.  Most puppy infections come from ingesting the feces from another infected dog.  The source for the ingestion is likely the mother who tracked it in to the pup on her feet or fur.  The mom could be infected and her advanced immune system has her symptoms in check or it could be from another dog that the mom had contact with.


----------



## RacinNut (Mar 9, 2017)

What is coccidia?  I have had dogs my whole life and thought I had seen all the deseases and injuries that a dog could get.  I hope your puppy is getting better.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 9, 2017)

Its a parasite that lives in the intestines and can cause nausea, vomiting, and diarrhea.


----------



## rvick (Mar 18, 2017)

Does Ivermectin kill coccidia?


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 21, 2017)

Dogs carry it and when pups get stressed out like when they leave their litters to go to their new homes, they get it.


----------



## Dbender (Mar 21, 2017)

rvick said:


> Does Ivermectin kill coccidia?


No.  It is treated with heavy or extended doses of antibiotics.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 25, 2017)

Bad stuff. I hope your pup gets well soon


----------

